# Electric stove burner element problem-HELP



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I would change the one Shorted element to start with. Then check the other elements with an ohm meter. Be sure to replace elements with same wattage rated element. Then check the infinite (on/off control) switches for each of the other elements with the ohm meter. Sounds like one element shorted out and sent a surge through the other element/switches and knocked one side out not letting enough power to the elements to fully heat.

Will the others partially heat individually, or do they all have to be on? They all act the same?

I put the wrong element in one once and they all had to be on to get any to work. The only think I could figure they only getting power through the indicator light.


----------

